# ridge tailed monitor help urgent



## jonglow (Oct 14, 2008)

hi all
this is my first post and I'm quite concerned so I could do with some advise firstly I have 2 ridge tailed monitors I got as a pair in the shop they seemed ok but on getting them home they started to fight it looked quite serious at points so I split them up and took them back to the shop the guys were very helpful and put them in together and kept an eye on them for a day I went back later that day and was told they had a few little fights but nothing bad they said it was just a dominance thing nothing to worry about on get them home they got on alright for a while but now the dominant one keeps having a go and the less dominant one seems quite distressed and keeps running away.
what I need to know is this normal behaviour to start with and will it calm after a while and will they get on eventually I don't want to lose either but I'm worried and might have to return one but all the research says they get on better in pairs

jon


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

are they a definate pair ?? they are really hard to sex..i have 3 living together 1 boy 2 girls and they never fight ..
how old are they ?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Many people keep ackies in groups, I have got two, and one of those is displaying dominant behaviour, but is is not to the detriment of the other as there are plenty of places for him to escape.


----------



## jonglow (Oct 14, 2008)

was told they are around 2 months old and only spent 18hrs apart while being delivered to the pet shop I visited the shop many times to inspect them and they seemed to be ok together but putting them in my new viv at home one has become more dominant I don't know if they are males or females at the moment dinner time today i had to separate them again as one had the other with its snout in its mouth and since then its been hiding in a crevise


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

sounds to me as if you have 2 males and they may be older than what you have been told and one is fighting to gain dominance overthe other one they may not have fought in pet shop as temps may have been a little on low side so they were not as active as could be


----------



## jonglow (Oct 14, 2008)

will it stop or best to return one i dont want either getting hurt


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

may stop if one gets dominance over the other but provide enough hiding places so they can have there own space should each want to get away from the other just keep close eye on them and see how they go


----------



## jonglow (Oct 14, 2008)

cheers shrek they have loads of hiding places and places to sunbath with plenty of room i'll give it a while but dont want either stressed or hurt


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

no probs hope works out for you and them let me know how it goes


----------



## jonglow (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm a little confused now it would appear the agresive one stays hidden and only comes out for a while has a fight with the other one then hides again this cant be normal behaviour


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

its possible he has claimed that area as his terratory and is defending it from the other one make sur thay both have hides at hot and cool end so they can choose/claim a hide each


----------



## jonglow (Oct 14, 2008)

could be but its not very social behaviour if they keep fighting as soon as they see each other i need to know if this will ever stop or has anybody else had this problem and resolved it


----------



## jonglow (Oct 14, 2008)

well ive had to return one to the shop as the dominant one was being what only could be discribed as an anti social lizard.i am most upset but its better this way


----------

